# Prototype 2 'Input not supported'



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, allow me to introduce myself first, since this is my first time on your forums.

My name is Rodney, I'm from the Netherlands and are currently 18 years old.

Now that that's done:
I am having some troubles with Prototype 2, I have recently bought the game for PC, installed it and it worked fine, had some laggy situations here and there but it was worth it.
After being thrown out the game for the first time saying Prototype 2 was not responding, I tried to start it again. It worked but I had to quit due to an appointment that same day. After I came home I wanted to continue my massacre, but couldn't because of this error:

When I run the game, the screen turns black and a message box appears with the message 'Input not supported' now I know this has to do with the screen and probably a resolution it cannot match, but I don't know how to get rid of this problem.

So I turn to you, can you guys help me out?
I don't know if my specs are visible since this is my first post so I'll post them just to be sure.


Motherboard :	MSI H77MA-G43 (MS-7756)
Chipset :	Intel
Processor :	Intel P6 @ 3093MHz
RAM :	8192MB
Videocard :	AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Hard drive :	Western Digital WD10EALX-009BA0 ATA Device (1000GB)
DVD-Rom Station :	Toshiba-Samsung CDDVDW SH-222BB
Monitor Type :	S222HQL - 22 inches
Internet card :	Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
OS :	Windows 7 Home Premium Home Editie Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
DirectX :	Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index :	5.9 AAN 7.9

Thanks in advance


----------



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

If some one could look into this problem please, that would be of great help.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF! 
How did you come to the conclusion that it was a problem with your screen? Input can mean anything, such as KB/M. I don't have the game so I'm not familiar with the menus and things like that. Are you able to access any sort of video settings ingame? Also, try updating your monitor drivers and the keyboard and mouse drivers. Also, try plugging in your monitor via a different input method, like VGA, DVI, or HDMI. Another thing you can do is change the slot on which the cable is connected on your computer. Most modern computers have a slot directly connected into the GPU, and one off of it.


----------



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

I assumed it had something to do with the monitor, since this problem is encountered multiple times with resolutions not fitting your resolution (browsed some other forums). Of course this problem was encountered with different programs running (e.g. Internet Explorer etc.) so that's why I adressed my problem online since no-one seems to have it.

I cannot access the video settings ingame, I can only hear the music playing and see the 'input not supported' message.

I just updated my monitor/mouse/keyboard drivers and nothing seems to solve the problem.

I have no other cables for my monitor then the HDMI I'm using right now and since it has only 1 port for HDMI I can't plug it into another port.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you find the .exe file that is on your hard drive, the one that actually launches Prototype 2...

You should be able to right click, go to properties, and under compatiblity (probably, I'm in bed and on my phone, so don't hold me to it) there ought to be an option to launch the game in 800x600 mode. From there, you can hit apply. Launch the game, and change the resolution back to a supported format.


----------



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope, this didn't have any effect either, please tell me I didn't spend 50 bucks on a game I can't even play and can't return?


----------



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

found a way to launch it in windowed mode, tried to re-ajust the resolution to a lower setting, but it had no effect, after I launched it in full screen it gave the same 'Input not supported' message.

By the way, I play this game through Steam and have the CD here, maybe it's of any use to you.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Try to activate the game on Steam. In the bottom left corner of your library there should be a add game.

Add a steam game, type in the CD key, and see if you can do it that way.


----------



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Try to activate the game on Steam. In the bottom left corner of your library there should be a add game.
> 
> Add a steam game, type in the CD key, and see if you can do it that way.


This has already been done since when you buy the game and install it, you directly get linked to Steam to activate your registration key. From this point on I can only play the game through Steam and when I go into the steam folder in /documents&settings.


----------



## RNightlife (Aug 20, 2012)

or /Programfiles(x86) is what I mean, sorry


----------

